# Wow - who knew ?



## Equibrit (26 September 2018)

4. Sophie is also a successful professional rider in able-bodied dressage, having competed her Paralympic gold medallist Valerius up to grand prix, and becoming double winter national champion at small tour in 2917.

Read more at https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/sophie-wells-facts-665984#kFSVAhaFFKVv8oEw.99


----------



## milliepops (26 September 2018)

lol. She's a very very good rider but I never had her down as a time traveller


----------



## tristar (26 September 2018)

i am truly in awe of those para riders, i just become transfixed when watching them, very much enjoyed watching them at weg, the partnership between them and their horses is a tribute to horsemanship


----------



## ester (26 September 2018)

It's nice to know that she has that to look forwards to in her old age.


----------



## oldie48 (26 September 2018)

milliepops said:



			lol. She's a very very good rider but I never had her down as a time traveller   

Click to expand...

Haha, made me laugh! I saw her ride at a BD convention (and other paradressage riders) and I came home determined NEVER to excuse my poor riding on being old and decrepit. I haven't stuck to it, of course, but it was inspirational to see how brilliantly her horse went for her and believe me, it was no plod!!! She can ride and just has an amazing relationship with her horse.


----------



## rachel_s (2 October 2018)

Iâ€™m confused - I thought paralympions competed within their grade so a grade V competed against other grade V and so on. This article suggests that she competes across all grades which doesnâ€™t make sense. 

Can someone clarify?


----------



## ihatework (3 October 2018)

rachel_s said:



			Iâ€™m confused - I thought paralympions competed within their grade so a grade V competed against other grade V and so on. This article suggests that she competes across all grades which doesnâ€™t make sense.

Can someone clarify?
		
Click to expand...

When competing in para dressage she has to compete within her grade (V).

But she also competes in regular able bodied BD, against everyone


----------



## Velcrobum (3 October 2018)

rachel_s said:



			Iâ€™m confused - I thought paralympions competed within their grade so a grade V competed against other grade V and so on. This article suggests that she competes across all grades which doesnâ€™t make sense.

Can someone clarify?
		
Click to expand...

To compete in regular BD she has a dispensation to use looped reins. Any para rider can compete in regular BD competitions if they chose to do so and can get appropriate dispensations.


----------



## oldie48 (3 October 2018)

i wish I could ride with looped reins, I really struggle to stop the reins getting too long partly because of tendon damage to my fingers (now there I go again!)


----------

